# How do you connect your Tuning Adapter?



## yoheidiho (Mar 31, 2011)

I have split my coax signal between my Tivo and the required Cisco TA with the USB being the only connection between the two devices.

I had a blank screen even and called Tivo tech support. After going through the paces and verifying the connections, the CSR suggested removing the splitter and connecting the coax to TA in series before the Tivo. I took that suggestion under advisement and retained my setup. I had be advised that the splitter within the Cisco TA is inferior to high quality stand alone splitters.

So how do you make the tuning adapter connection?


----------



## Mike1973 (Feb 20, 2007)

Coax doesn't get split between the two. There is an input and output on the T/A, cable from the wall goes into the input, then a short cable from the output to the input on the Tivo, then the USB.


----------



## Mike1973 (Feb 20, 2007)

I know TW locally suggests letting the box boot up for a few minutes without the USB cable attached. If everything is right, a screen should pop up on the Tivo saying the tuning adapter is connected.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I've had mine connected both ways. The reason being that someone in another forum was raving on and on about how it fixed the whole "no suggestions" issue for him, so I gave it a whirl. Didnt fix the issue unfortunately. I also noticed that I was getting more errors with having a splitter before the tuning adapter, why I dont know. So I just put it back the normal way.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

yoheidiho said:


> I have split my coax signal between my Tivo and the required Cisco TA with the USB being the only connection between the two devices.
> 
> I had a blank screen even and called Tivo tech support. After going through the paces and verifying the connections, the CSR suggested removing the splitter and connecting the coax to TA in series before the Tivo. I took that suggestion under advisement and retained my setup. I had be advised that the splitter within the Cisco TA is inferior to high quality stand alone splitters.
> 
> So how do you make the tuning adapter connection?


is it authorized on the account?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

yoheidiho said:


> the CSR suggested removing the splitter and connecting the coax to TA in series before the Tivo. I took that suggestion under advisement and retained my setup.


This is a new one.

My cable connection with tuning adapter doesn't work.

CSR told me how to set it up correctly.

I ignored that because I know better and left it is as.

Please help me.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

He most likely thinks the USB is where the video will go to get TiVo'd, but its only a way to control the adapter.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

How to install a Tuning Adapter for switched digital video

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/133/kw/tuning adapter/session/L3NpZC9QMVRBQ1d0bA==


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

I have 3 Tivos, all with Cisco TAs where no splitter is used. It goes in the TA, then out to the Tivo. Have had no problems in a year and half. TAs are very sensitive to cable signal quality. Not necessarily signal strength, but noise. Go to the Tuning Adapter menu diagnostics and find the Tuner, FDC and RDC dBmV levels. Tuner and FDC should be as close to 0 as possible +/- 6 or 7 should be ok. Anything +/- 8 or higher and it could be causing issues. RDC should be over 28. I think these are acceptable levels. If it's outside those levels, call cable co to have tech clean up wiring and signal.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

I have 3 TA's - one hooked up to a Tivo HD, a Premiere 4, and an HTPC. All of them are hooked up like yours - split before the TA, with one feed going to the TA and one going to the DVR. I have no problems whatsoever.

The only one the NEEDS to be hooked up this way is the HD, because I have the GC not updating properly problem so I have my TA on a timer. When the TA is not powered up I lose the signal if the coax goes through the TA.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

FWIW I've tried it both ways with my TW/Cisco TAs and my present, best, configuration is a splitter before the TAs and TiVos. My S3 seemed more sensitive to problems than the TA but I haven't reconfigured since adding a Premiere.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

How cox says to hook them up http://media.cox.com/support/print_media/tv/equipment/user_guides/cable_box/InstallingYourMotoTA.pdf


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ajwees41 said:


> How cox says to hook them up http://media.cox.com/support/print_media/tv/equipment/user_guides/cable_box/InstallingYourMotoTA.pdf


That is only "necessary" if you are using the built-in MoCA on a Premiere 4/XL4. The Cisco TA cannot pass MoCA frequencies above 1GHz. The splitter is not needed with any 2-tuner Premieres, using a Cisco TA.

I don't use MoCA on my XL4, so I use the RF pass-thru on the Cisco TA, it has a signal amp of about 3dB.


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

My T-W installer used the splitter method, says they are instructed to do so because the pass-thru in the T/A isn't very good and saps signal strength. Remember, the T/A's only job is to send a signal back to the head-end, it does nothing to the local signal at all.


----------



## yoheidiho (Mar 31, 2011)

scandia101 said:


> This is a new one.
> 
> My cable connection with tuning adapter doesn't work.
> 
> ...


Not true. I asked how other did their hook-ups. There is more than one way to connect a tuning adapter, splitter or pass through. I have retained by hook-up which worked fine for the past 2+ years except for less than one day. I was just interested in how others made the connection.

Yes, I ignored the CSR because her suggestion didn't address my issue which I believe is related to the latest software update. Sorry, but I never asked for help.



ajwees41 said:


> How cox says to hook them up http://media.cox.com/support/print_media/tv/equipment/user_guides/cable_box/InstallingYourMotoTA.pdf


Exactly the way I hook up my three systems with tuning adapters.



Tony Chick said:


> My T-W installer used the splitter method, says they are instructed to do so because the pass-thru in the T/A isn't very good and saps signal strength.


Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## jon96cobra (May 24, 2006)

I have an XL4 in my living room with a tuning adapter and the tivo works fine with the tuning adapter for a while then it losses connection stops all recording and 5 to 10 min later say reconnected. Does this randomly I only saw the message on the screen twice but started noticing a lot of my show cut off. I called Cox about the issue so I swapped out the usb cable thinking that was the issue but couldn't have it repeat the issue while on the phone with the tech. After 2 day s it started again so I called again and the sent out a tech but again couldn't recreate the issue. So I called and the tech on the phone recommended swapping out the tuning adapter now I can't get all the stations back and the light on the Cisco STA 1520 still blinking.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

jon96cobra said:


> I have an XL4 in my living room with a tuning adapter and the tivo works fine with the tuning adapter for a while then it losses connection stops all recording and 5 to 10 min later say reconnected. Does this randomly I only saw the message on the screen twice but started noticing a lot of my show cut off. I called Cox about the issue so I swapped out the usb cable thinking that was the issue but couldn't have it repeat the issue while on the phone with the tech. After 2 day s it started again so I called again and the sent out a tech but again couldn't recreate the issue. So I called and the tech on the phone recommended swapping out the tuning adapter now I can't get all the stations back and the light on the Cisco STA 1520 still blinking.


They tend to blink in a pattern. The number, speed, and pauses will correlate to what the issue is. You can get that info from Cisco's website.

I hooked up six, they worked fine for a month, then went into "Service Disconnect (brick) mode". Cox fixed the issue by provisioning the TAs. They shouldn't have even worked for the time they did. The S/N of each TA must be provisioned (associated with your account).

The funny thing is, that the first 13 Cox reps I talked to couldn't figure it out. I even specifically asked if they needed to be provisioned, or authorized, like my cablecards. They either had no answer, or said "NO". The 14th rep had the issue fixed in 15 seconds, as the S/Ns were in their system from being picked up at the store, but they had never been provisioned.

Best bet, if you want any channels until you can get them provisioned, is to disconnect the TA entirely. Once it is in brick mode, it will block everything, and removing it will get you the channels that don't require a TA.

Your mileage may vary. Some markets (regions) might not give you any channels at all, if they require a TA, and you disconnect it. I think the reason they couldn't be auto-provisioned, is because they need to be hooked up and booted, so they can send the magic signals at that point.

Just to be clear, when I say disconnect, I mean remove it entirely, USB, coax, power, and all, like as if it isn't even there.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

Many problems with tuning adapters are due to poor signal quality. Not sure if Cox has a TA diagnostics menu same as Time Warner. Go to Settings, Account & System Information, Tuning Adapter, Tuning Adapter Diagnostics. Go thru the displays until you see values for Tuner dBmV, FDC dBmV and RDC dBmV. What are they? Should be less than +/-7 for Tuner and FDC. More than 28, I think, for RDC. May not be the problem, but worth checking.


----------



## jon96cobra (May 24, 2006)

scole250 said:


> Many problems with tuning adapters are due to poor signal quality. Not sure if Cox has a TA diagnostics menu same as Time Warner. Go to Settings, Account & System Information, Tuning Adapter, Tuning Adapter Diagnostics. Go thru the displays until you see values for Tuner dBmV, FDC dBmV and RDC dBmV. What are they? Should be less than +/-7 for Tuner and FDC. More than 28, I think, for RDC. May not be the problem, but worth checking.


-4 FDC dBmV
30 RDC dBmV

Thanks for the info I'm still looking for the Blinking light troubleshooting.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

jon96cobra said:


> -4 FDC dBmV
> 30 RDC dBmV
> 
> Thanks for the info I'm still looking for the Blinking light troubleshooting.


See if the following link is helpful
Cisco Tuning Adapter Status Troubleshooting

If you have any specific questions just ask.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

jon96cobra said:


> -4 FDC dBmV
> 30 RDC dBmV
> 
> Thanks for the info I'm still looking for the Blinking light troubleshooting.


That rules out the signal strength, both Forward and Return data channels.

You didn't mention the SNR, If it is below 35 that MAY be an issue, but it should still work.

The signal strengths are in the "sweet spot", so I'd leave things hooked up as they are (unless you remove them temporarily).

Even if a TA has been provisioned, you can ask that they be re-provisioned, just like you can do with a Cable Modem that is provisioned, has been working fine, then starts acting up...

They can also troubleshoot the TAs remotely, as they communicate in both directions, unlike a cablecard (which they can't view the status of remotely). They can also get a read on what the blinking light means. They also could see that my units were in brick mode (Cox).


----------



## jon96cobra (May 24, 2006)

As of this morning the flashing has stopped. I have all channels again. 
Now I'm just waiting to see if this adapter stays connected. Tired of getting partial shows. At least for now its up and working again. I need this ready to go for football season. 

Thank you for the links for the flashing light. 

Could not find the SNR
FDC -2 dBmV
RDC 32 dBmV


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

jon96cobra said:


> As of this morning the flashing has stopped. I have all channels again.
> Now I'm just waiting to see if this adapter stays connected. Tired of getting partial shows. At least for now its up and working again. I need this ready to go for football season.
> 
> Thank you for the links for the flashing light.
> ...


You know how TiVo has a CableCard menu screen, where you can view many screens of data from the CC, which is a whole different screen from DVR Diags? Another one gets added for your TA that reads many screens of info from the TA. The SNR is in there. It just takes going through a few screens to find it.

Your currently posted (updated) signal levels are still excellent. However, you can have excellent signal levels (strengths), but if your SNR isn't in range, it won't matter how excellent the rest is. SNR is Signal to Noise Ratio. The more noise (ingress/interference) the lower the SNR. Too much noise equals low SNR, and it can cause problems.

If you still can't find it, let us know, and one of us will guide you step-by-step.


----------



## jon96cobra (May 24, 2006)

Found the SNR yesterday while going through all the menus for Diagnostics and found it at 38db. I checked tonight and its 35db.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

jon96cobra said:


> Found the SNR yesterday while going through all the menus for Diagnostics and found it at 38db. I checked tonight and its 35db.


That is also very good. TiVos seem to have issues (sometimes) with SNR above 36 (which makes no sense, because if they define SNR the same as everybody else, it just means a cleaner signal). However, the TA isn't the TiVo, and should be very happy with it at 38. Even 35 is well within the sweet spot (for both).

At which screen did you pull the SNR from (just to be thorough, since it should be available from a few menus)?

So, I'm seeing no signal or SNR issues. Cox can see all this from their end, and if you call, they should be able to tell you what values are being reported back.

If you experience any further issues, check the same values at the time of the problem.


----------



## jon96cobra (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for helping me out. The SNR is on the DVR Diagnostics screen. Also give your signal strength which mine is 89 to 90 % which isn't bad since I'm going though 2 splitters.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

jon96cobra said:


> Thanks for helping me out. The SNR is on the DVR Diagnostics screen. Also give your signal strength which mine is 89 to 90 % which isn't bad since I'm going though 2 splitters.


That's good as well. If it were pegged at 100 all the time, on all channels, that would be a sign of a signal that may be too strong for your TiVo to operate properly with (just the TiVo, as the TA has a better threshold).

Note: On Premieres, as of the last update, they "broke" the DVR Diags screen, and the readings will stop updating in near-realtime, as they should. Some variations of the Premiere are affected, others are not. If you see a minor fluctuation in the readings, and it keeps fluctuating, then you are not affected. If it stops fluctuating, then you are affected, and a reboot is required to get another shot at getting realtime readings.

Note 2: The readings you are getting at the DVR Diags screen are ONLY what the TiVo's tuners are receiving. You still need to go to the TA menus and find the reading there to know, for sure, exactly what the TA is receiving. Cox can also read that info, since the TA communicates both directions (unlike the cablecard, which can ONLY receive data, when used in any retail device, like TiVo. Cable provider boxes have the same cards, but can communicate both directions). If you call and ask, they can tell you exactly what the TA's readings are.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

nooneuknow said:


> Cox can also read that info, since the TA communicates both directions (unlike the cablecard, which can ONLY receive data).


Not true for the cablecards at all, and never has been (though in the very early days it was thought so). There isn't any way for the TiVo to tell the cablecard anything to pass along to the cable company head end, so not two-way in that sense, but the cablecard itself can send its status along to the head end upon request.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CrispyCritter said:


> Not true for the cablecards at all, and never has been (though in the very early days it was thought so). There isn't any way for the TiVo to tell the cablecard anything to pass along to the cable company head end, so not two-way in that sense, but the cablecard itself can send its status along to the head end upon request.


Well, this is a TiVo forum, a TiVo related thread, and I'm answering a TiVo related post. All you are really doing is pointing out a "technicality" or more so an "absolute", that I already knew. So, you're really only agreeing, but apparently felt the need to be one of those "absolutes" types, that just have to waste space at any opportunity that presents. This will be the only rise you get from me in this thread, on this subject, so enjoy it.

So, since we are talking absolutes: Cable boxes from a provider have the same cards, but they can operate in two-way mode and then the provider can read them, since they communicate both ways. It was a gov't mandate that cablecards in retail equipment only communicate in one direction. I know there is no such thing as a one-way card. It just becomes unable to do two-way in retail equipment, so it's often mistakenly called a one-way card. It detects the device it is in and boots into "slow boot mode", which is another way of saying it boots into one direction communication mode, which takes longer. No retail device has ever existed, or currently exists that can use a cablecard in bidirectional mode. So, why even bring it up (please, don't answer, I already know). We're talking TiVo here, not the whole world and all scenarios.

So pat yourself on the back for making a correction that I point out as unnecessary/irrelevant in paragraph one. It's people that just have to be "absolute" about everything that make this forum more bickering than APPLICABLE INFORMATION about TiVos, which makes threads that could be hundreds of posts long, tens of thousands of posts long. If this was DSLREPORTS, or some other forum, that isn't a TiVo specific forum, I'd have included the extra info. I was trying to keep it short and concise for the person I was replying to. No offense to him, but he seems a bit of a novice at finding what he's looking for, that is applicable, and I didn't want his eyes to glaze over by posting all the extra you and I just did.

EDIT/ADD: I updated the post you quoted to make it more acceptable to the "absolutes" types.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

nooneuknow said:


> Well, this is a TiVo forum, a TiVo related thread, and I'm answering a TiVo related post. All you are really doing is pointing out a "technicality" or more so an "absolute", that I already knew. So, you're really only agreeing, but apparently felt the need to be one of those "absolutes" types, that just have to waste space at any opportunity that presents. This will be the only rise you get from me in this thread, on this subject, so enjoy it.
> 
> So, since we are talking absolutes: Cable boxes from a provider have the same cards, but they can operate in two-way mode and then the provider can read them, since they communicate both ways. It was a gov't mandate that cablecards in retail equipment only communicate in one direction. I know there is no such thing as a one-way card. It just becomes unable to do two-way in retail equipment, so it's often mistakenly called a one-way card. It detects the device it is in and boots into "slow boot mode", which is another way of saying it boots into one direction communication mode, which takes longer. No retail device has ever existed, or currently exists that can use a cablecard in bidirectional mode. So, why even bring it up (please, don't answer, I already know). We're talking TiVo here, not the whole world and all scenarios.
> 
> ...


Sorry, it's still wrong. The cable company has complete two-way communication with the cablecard, independent of the device it is in. (It does not have communication with the TiVo through the cablecard, which is why tuning adapters are needed, for instance).

In other words, the cable company can determine the status of the cablecard in exactly the same way as it can determine the status of the TA. With a well-setup system and a trained representative, the rep can send a pairing signal to my TiVo cablecard and the cablecard will respond that it has been received and the rep can tell me that (and has done so with me a couple of times.)

I agree with you that the provider can determine the status of their own *cable boxes*, and they can't determine the status of the TiVo itself (no communication standard there, despite several attempts). However, they can determine the status of the *cablecard* itself remotely, and have always been able to, contrary to your statement:



nooneuknow said:


> Note 2: The readings you are getting at the DVR Diags screen are ONLY what the TiVo's tuners are receiving. You still need to go to the TA menus and find the reading there to know, for sure, exactly what the TA is receiving. Cox can also read that info, since the TA communicates both directions (unlike the cablecard, which can ONLY receive data, when used in any retail device, like TiVo. Cable provider boxes have the same cards, but can communicate both directions). If you call and ask, they can tell you exactly what the TA's readings are.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CrispyCritter said:


> <snip>The cable company has complete two-way communication with the cablecard, independent of the device it is in.<snip>


Nope, wrong. The provider can send pairing signals to the card, as well as EMMs (or addressable box hits). They could also send a signal that revokes the card's authorization. No communication back to them is required to do any of this. Still, a cablecard can't send anything back (in a TiVo or other retail device), though.

Here's how you prove it: Take a PICO filter that blocks all signals up to ~58MHz, which covers the RDC (Return Data Channel) range, connect it to a cable provider box and see what happens. It may not happen right away, but in a pre-set amount of time the card will self de-authorize, until the filter is removed (because it is blocking the RDC). This is how people used to get free PPV and other cable services, but it doesn't work anymore. Now, put that same filter on a TiVo, or other retail device, and it will go on working forever. Can Cox tell it is even there? NO. There's no RDC, so the only thing the filter is doing is blocking stray upstream (RDC) signals, or those from your cable modem from getting past it (which is why some techs will install them on devices without a RDC, or on a device that they detect is egressing noise in that spectrum into the cable, throughout the house, and if bad enough, into the main system). Some people religiously use these on any device without a RDC, and find they get less interference on their low frequency channels.

IMPORTANT NOTE: PICO filters must not be used in a Tuning Adapter setting, unless they come AFTER the TA, since the TA DOES have an upstream (RDC). If placed before a TA, the TA will de-authorize either immediately, or after a pre-set period.

If you post everything some cable rep tells you as fact, be prepared to find yourself being corrected by many others who actually know the facts (since what somebody told you, which was incorrect, is what you base your argument on). Do some fact-finding research, before preaching false gospel, please.

I've been told so much fiction by those idiots at Cox, if I went around repeating it, I'd come across as the village idiot. Many of them couldn't find their own backside with both hands tied behind it. If Cox is telling you they are reading the status (signal strength, SNR, etc.) from the cablecard in your TiVo, they are full of it, or don't know what they are looking at. The only status they can know about your cablecard is what they have RELATED TO YOUR ACCOUNT. As in: How many cards, the serials, what HOST/CC ID they have in the system from the last time they were GIVEN the pairing data either by you or a tech, which must be read from the TiVo screen, and given to them via PHONE, or advanced online activation services, where you type that info in. It can NOT be read from the card itself over the cable network. That would require the missing upstream (RDC) on a TiVo or other retail device. If you lose your pairing, the cableco system will not pick that up. Their system will show you as paired, until you either call in and ask them to do an un-pair/re-pair, or discontinue service with that card, by returning it to them. If they say "our system is showing your cablecard as paired", that only means it was paired, and the relevant data is in their system. It doesn't mean they are "reading" your actual cablecard itself. They CAN'T. It can sound like they are, but they aren't. They are blind, except for the data from the initial, or last time the card was paired, which, again, is part of your ACCOUNT PROFILE.

End point: THERE IS NO RETURN DATA CHANNEL (FROM THE CABLECARD) WHEN A CABLECARD IS INSTALLED IN A TIVO OR OTHER RETAIL DEVICE. PERIOD.

P.S. The title of this thread is "How do you connect your Tuning Adapter?". I said I wouldn't give you another rise, but you are posting false information.


----------



## jon96cobra (May 24, 2006)

As of this week now I got an error on my tivo about the cable card Error 613 have the tech out now and EMMs is 0. Going to swap out the card since I lost channels again.


----------



## MeCouchPotato (Apr 17, 2003)

I go through these Cisco 1520 Tuning Adapters (I have 3 of them) like they are candy. They seem to have a life span of 6-8 months before they start dumping channels and need to be rebooted weekly.


----------

